

Ask HN: Arxiv.org Comment - 7866655

Arxiv.org need own comment system - better do it on HN clone platform
http://news.locr.co
======
DanBC
(<http://news.locr.co>)

(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3183553>)

(<http://arxiv.org/>)

------
jmcqk6
You improve the comment system at the cost of all the other features.

